# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  السماح لروبي وهيفاء وإليسا الغناء في سوريا بعد حظر دام عامين

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;"><span style="font-size: 12pt;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">*سمحت نقابة الفنانين في سوريا لمجموعة من الفنانين وعلى رأسهم اليسا وهيفاء [IMG]http://al-haqeeqa.net/news9/adminsys//my_********s/my_pictures/7643elissa_1.jpg[/IMG]وهبي وجاد شويري ومروى ودومنيك 

أكثر...

----------

